# Cichlid Vs Me



## Roger (Nov 14, 2004)

This dumbass is testing my pateince, Everytime i try and snap a shot of him he runs away, but once i put down the camera he stays still all nice, almost teasing me. I like him, but his recent bevahior is making me wish my P would of ate him instead of his buddy who would stay still for the camera
(pictures resized for convenience of easy viewing)

































Yes im extremly bored right now.....


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

if he is moving, why is the ENTIRE pic blurry? the plants shouldnt be all messed...i think you prob sneezed while taking the pics.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

My eyes can't gather visual information from those pictures.


----------



## Roger (Nov 14, 2004)

Reason the pictures are blurry is cause when he moved i did aswell, i was in brust mode on my camera, but i think im gonna not feed my p for a while and let nature take its course


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

nature wouldnt have cichlids and Ps in the same small living area...


----------



## Roger (Nov 14, 2004)

Well nature wouldn't have you undermining me so much aswell, for natural selection would of kicked in and you would of been dead already, with that said









*DANCE MJ, DANCE*


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

looks like the camera lost LOL two points for the cichlid


----------



## Roger (Nov 14, 2004)

okay im gonna sit infront of my tank for hours with my camera and once that rebelious piranha dedices to follow my orders, we'll see who has the last laugh


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

you got a mbuna in there. That pygo's going to have to grow some real balls if he wants to take down that thing. You're looking at a week, at least, perhaps more, before attacking that thing out of hunger desperation starts to cross your piranha's mind


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Roger said:


> I like him, but his recent bevahior is making me wish my P would of ate him instead of his buddy who would stay still for the camera
> [snapback]868585[/snapback]​










Maybe thats why he is still alive. The one that didnt move constantly was a sitting target


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Roger said:


> okay im gonna sit infront of my tank for hours with my camera and once that rebelious piranha dedices to follow my orders, we'll see who has the last laugh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


they are with piranhas?
















thats not a good way to keep fish unless you like stressing them out then having them die.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

ya isnt it just amazing how newbies go about overrating piranhas


----------



## Roger (Nov 14, 2004)

Umm this all a joke, and this fish was given to me cause the person didn't want him anymore, so he's a feeder fish pretty much.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

soon enough youll be able to get a picture of maybe the head


----------



## Roger (Nov 14, 2004)

I know why he' still alive the Cichlid has a little hiding, im just gonna leave it. Let the P smarten up, But yea i got a picture of a head before (look below)








that was another cichlid he ate, but this one he ate right away.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Feeders don't really make this a good topic for non-p, it's OUTTAHERE>>>


----------

